# How Long Does it Take you to Write a Novel?



## Philip Overby (Jul 23, 2013)

Fantasy novels always tend to be longer, therefore most people take longer to write them. Some questions:

1. In your case, how long did it take/is it taking to finish your novel(s)?

2. Do you get stressed if it takes too long or do you give it the proper time it needs no matter how long it takes?

3. In addition, do you know what you're going to do with your novel when you finish? Traditional route, small press, or self-publishing?

4. Are you writing stand-alone books or a series? 

5. Do you find one stage of writing the novel harder than others (for example editing is hardest or finishing a first draft, etc.)

Just some questions I'm curious about as far as the community goes. Care to share?


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jul 23, 2013)

1. I initially planned on it taking about a year. I expect to have my first draft finished in May/June and then we'll see how long editing and stuff takes. 

2. No. So far I've had periods where I've written a lot more than intended. At the moment I'm taking it easy due to a hurt arm so I've not written at all for the past three weeks. I'm sure I'll make that time back some other time though.

3. Digital self-publishing. I'll make it available for cheap on Amazon. When the time comes that the book is actually done I'll look into other options for that kind of thing as well. I don't expect to make any significant money on it. This is intended to be a learning experience, not a best-seller.

4. This is a stand alone book about a character who's a minor side character in another story I plan on writing once I've figured out if I'm capable of actually writing an entire novel.

5. I don't know, I'm still on the first stage.

Hopefully someone more experienced will answer as well and provide some more insightful answers.


----------



## C Hollis (Jul 23, 2013)

1.  I gave myself a year to complete the current novel, the next one will probably take a little less time.
2.  I do get stressed over how long it is taking, however I promised my fans I would not release what I consider sub-standard.  This book was scheduled for release next month, but a couple of tornadoes took my time physically and mentally away from the manuscript.  I have buckled down and moved the release date to October, but pushing that date back bothers me still.
3.  I made the decision, after much research and soul-searching, to go the Indie route with my debut novel and I am happy that I did so.  Self publishing has worked for me and my goals, but this is a decision that can only be made individually.  There are positives and negatives to any method chosen.  And some people tend to be overly passionate about either path.
4.  I am currently writing a series, though my next project looks like it will be a stand alone novel that could turn out to be one of many stand alone novels about a single character.  Another project on deck is a series.
5.  I don't really find any one part of the process difficult.  I take that back; marketing.  That is the one piece of writing a book writers overlook when they dive in to this world.  Whether you self-publish, or find a traditional publisher, marketing takes time away from writing, but is necessary.  And for those of you who follow the myth that traditional publishers will market your debut novel, you may want to research that assumption.

All in all, I am content with the process and results.  I could probably write the novel faster, but I don't think I am capable of presenting a quality product in a shorter amount of time.  Others are quite capable of doing it, but not me.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jul 23, 2013)

> Fantasy novels always tend to be longer, therefore most people take longer to write them. Some questions:
> 
> 1. In your case, how long did it take/is it taking to finish your novel(s)?


It takes about a year to get it in shape for submission to a/my publisher. I get a lot done during the summer and far less during the school year. The more essays I read and tests and homework I grade, the less writing I do.



> 2. Do you get stressed if it takes too long or do you give it the proper time it needs no matter how long it takes?


No.



> 3. In addition, do you know what you're going to do with your novel when you finish? Traditional route, small press, or self-publishing?


Yes. My current publisher, Gryphonwood Press, is waiting for me to complete my current work in progress (Soul Forge).



> 4. Are you writing stand-alone books or a series?


I am working on the third novel in my _First Civilization's Legacy Series_.



> 5. Do you find one stage of writing the novel harder than others (for example editing is hardest or finishing a first draft, etc.)


Getting that first draft hammered out is the most difficult for me. I find editing and revision and proof reading far easier and in many ways more enjoyable.

 Just some questions I'm curious about as far as the community goes. Care to share?


----------



## BWFoster78 (Jul 23, 2013)

Nice questions, Phil!



> 1. In your case, how long did it take/is it taking to finish your novel(s)?



I'm at just a little over 2 years on my first novel.  I WILL complete it before the 2.5 year mark.



> 2. Do you get stressed if it takes too long or do you give it the proper time it needs no matter how long it takes?



I'm a bit frustrated because I'm behind the goals I set for myself.  On the other hand, each revision I do greatly, imo, increases the quality.  Each time I can take a scene from substandard to good brings a certain joy.  In the long run, I think that taking the extra time on this one was worth it because it was such a learning experience.  For future novels, I simply have to speed up.



> 3. In addition, do you know what you're going to do with your novel when you finish? Traditional route, small press, or self-publishing?



I put a lot of thought into this, and I'm going to self publish.  For reasons both personal and economic, I just feel it is the way to go.  I do not, however, feel that self publishing is for everyone.  This decision is a major one and needs to be made with your eyes open.



> 4. Are you writing stand-alone books or a series?



A series.  Worse yet, it keeps expanding!  Originally, it was to be 4 books.  I think I'm up to 6 in my mind at the moment.



> 5. Do you find one stage of writing the novel harder than others (for example editing is hardest or finishing a first draft, etc.)



The first draft and the second are both major challenges.  Facing an empty page isn't fun, but, with that first draft, I give myself the freedom to write complete crap.  For the second draft, I force myself to turn complete crap into something that is at least readable.  I much prefer the finalizing process where I'm turing "decent" into something that is hopefully good.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 23, 2013)

> 1. In your case, how long did it take/is it taking to finish your novel(s)?



It has been ages, several years in fact. I forget exactly how long. The current version though, is about two years old. The first part took the longest, written as an as and when. After I decided to set monthly goals the second part came on a lot faster at five months. It is now 116,000 words long, and redrafted once. It needs another going over later in the year, or early next year. I am hoping that will then be the final version.

The second book I've been working on since April and I am hitting 90,000 words 4 moths later. But it's a sequel, so the world and characters were already built along with the basic outline, meaning I could focus on the actual story rather than on the background stuff. The plot has still deviated a lot from the outline, and is still deviating. In fact it looks like it might end up being two books instead of one. (A lot more from the villains than initially planned as well).



> 2. Do you get stressed if it takes too long or do you give it the proper time it needs no matter how long it takes?



No. But I get frustrated if I get stuck on a chapter for too long. I think the average is about three days for one chapter, a week feels too long for me.



> 3. In addition, do you know what you're going to do with your novel when you finish? Traditional route, small press, or self-publishing?


No idea. I am thinking about the options though.



> 4. Are you writing stand-alone books or a series?



The plan was... a standalone. It grew and now looks to be several books long. So it has become a series.



> 5. Do you find one stage of writing the novel harder than others (for example editing is hardest or finishing a first draft, etc.)



The first draft is usually the hardest for me. Outlining seems to fly by, editing can take some time, but the first draft is always the longest and hardest. The second not so, there is still a fair amount of work to do in getting the structure right, and looking at the language issues. I tend to leave out words as I type up, so I am looking for things like that as I go.


----------



## Chessie (Jul 23, 2013)

I'll join in. 


1. In your case, how long did it take/is it taking to finish your novel(s)?
-I started writing it two weeks ago, and I'm still in the first chapter. Sigh. 

2. Do you get stressed if it takes too long or do you give it the proper time it needs no matter how long it takes?
-I get annoyed when I've devoted several hours of time to work and not much comes out of it. Seems to be the case with me lately.

3. In addition, do you know what you're going to do with your novel when you finish? Traditional route, small press, or self-publishing?
I'm still marinating on this, though I'm leaning towards self-publishing because I'm a 'do it yourself' sort of person anyway. Self publishing is respectable so I want to pace myself with all this.

4. Are you writing stand-alone books or a series?
Undecided as a whole.

5. Do you find one stage of writing the novel harder than others (for example editing is hardest or finishing a first draft, etc.)
-Its all hard to me.


----------



## Graylorne (Jul 23, 2013)

1A. Writing rhe first complete manuscript of Shadow of the Revenaunt took me from April 2009 to April 2010. That was the original 200k. manuscript now split into the books Rhidauna and Zihaen. It was definitely not a publicable version. That whole circus wasn’t even begun. Finally, book #1 appeared in May 2012, and book #2 March last.
1B. The Shardheld Saga I started in March 2012. Book #1 was finished and published last June and I’m expecting Runemaster back from the editor any day, to appear in August. Mind I was working on 2 Revenaunt books and 2 Shardheld books at the same time.

2. No; it’s not the writing, rewriting, polishing etc that stresses me; that’s a work of art in itself. It’s an editor that takes 5 months to finish your manuscript that gets me. That and pt 5.

3A. I didn’t have the faintest idea what to do once I was finished. I sent Revenaunt to a major publisher, who sat on it for 14 months. Finally, I went looking somewhere else and ended up with my present one. It’s small press (but growing rapidly), and after all is everything in The Netherlands small press. We’re a small country, after all.
3B. I was nearly from the beginning planning to self-publish Shardheld.

4A. Revenaunt is a series. It has a main line in 3 or 4 books and several additional lines in separate books after #2.
4B. Shardheld will be a trilogy when it’s finished.

5. Coping with my editor was the hardest. It was a dog fight. He wanted it gritty and I most certainly didn’t. So he tried to pull me his way and I resisted. A pity, for he had a lot of good ideas otherwise. 

Now I have little time for writing. Although I’m doing it full time, I’m more occupied with getting those first 5 books selfpublished and marketed. In between, I’m thinking up plotlines for Shardheld #3 and for something dystopian that’s nagging at me.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Jul 23, 2013)

Phil the Drill said:


> Fantasy novels always tend to be longer, therefore most people take longer to write them. Some questions:
> 
> 1. In your case, how long did it take/is it taking to finish your novel(s)?
> 
> ...



hmmm...

1. Way, way too long.  We've been working on our urban fantasy story line for several years, I honestly am not sure how many, but this year alone has seen such massive shifts in world building and story arc development that I would say it may not have been possible to write the story we wanted to write before now.  Only in the past few months have we discovered where the series is going, and that therefor lets us know how it should really begin, so I would say it's safe to say the real writing has only been since January.  I'm hoping to have the first draft completed by the end of the year.

2.  I try to give the work the proper time it needs, but I admit I do feel pressure to complete the project.  Like I said before, we've been at it an awfully long time, and completion alone would be something of a validation.  With all the positive feedback we've been getting about our WIP and our world, I can't wait to get the completed work into readers' hands to see what they think!  I'm fervently hoping that after we get this first one completed, with all the world building already done, the process will speed up.

3.  Eventually, I see us going hybrid - traditional for the book-length works, and self-publishing the shorter pieces like short stories and novelettes in the series that cover major, informational events in the storyline like weddings and whatnot that either do not fit into larger storylines or are not big enough on their own to rationalize full-length books.

4.  It's a series, without a doubt.  A long a** series, currently projected to be at least 12 - 15 books; 1 in draft, 8 in outline, 7 titled, 300+ named characters across 4 continents and 3 realms.

5.  So far, I would have to say the first draft is the most difficult.  Editing and revisions are pretty rough for me, as my writing partner is a tenacious little bulldog of an editor who laughs at my typos, but after I dry my tears the hard work is already done.  That endless chasm of blank screen just kills me sometimes, trying to figure out how to get the characters from Point A to Point B in an interesting fashion.


----------



## ThinkerX (Jul 23, 2013)

> 1. In your case, how long did it take/is it taking to finish your novel(s)?



Still at it.  Thing is, most of my stuff looks like its more 'novella' than 'novel' length.  Still, with the one novel...I did the initial draft over a period of about six weeks.  Since coming to this site, I've been revamping it in spurts of activity ranging from a few days to a few weeks...but I've also been here a year and a half.  Writing and rewriting this novel 'changed the nature' of my world(s), which is one reason it took so long.  



> 2. Do you get stressed if it takes too long or do you give it the proper time it needs no matter how long it takes?



Stressed? No.  Unlike some posters here, I have no delusions about becoming a wealthy, best selling author on the five or ten year plan.  That, I think, is where a lot of the stress comes in: some folks here desperately see writing as a 'new job', vastly better than their current one, only to become stressed upon learning about the sheer work involved.

That said, sometimes the date of completion for this novel does sometimes seem way, way off, bringing with it a certain sadness.



> 3. In addition, do you know what you're going to do with your novel when you finish? Traditional route, small press, or self-publishing?



Most likely circulate it among some friends, and at the same time send it off to various publishing houses, whom I fully expect to resoundingly reject it.  After eight or ten rejections, I might consider the Amazon route or something.  



> 4. Are you writing stand-alone books or a series?



Both, in a sense.  For this part of things, all the stories are set in the same world, and characters from one story sometimes appear in others, plus there are some common themes.  But each tale will (hopefully) stand alone.



> 5. Do you find one stage of writing the novel harder than others (for example editing is hardest or finishing a first draft, etc.)



Hmmm....I would have to say its a tie between finishing an acceptable first draft, and the mind numbing boredom of the 'editing for grammar' bit at works end.


----------



## Penpilot (Jul 24, 2013)

Phil the Drill said:


> 1. In your case, how long did it take/is it taking to finish your novel(s)?



My first novel took me two years of writing and a year of editing before I realized it was as good as it was going to get without massively rewriting it.

My second novel, I did the first 50k in one month, but then I got sidetracked by family issues that stopped me from writing for like over four months, but once I got back on the horse again I had the first draft done in five more months, so that's six months total for first draft. I honestly think I could have done it in three if family matters didn't interrupt. I've just finished my 4th draft which took me over a year to get to. It's my penultimate draft. One more quick-quick pass and it's done.

For my next project, I'm thinking of doing something crazy. I'm currently outlining three novels in different genres, and I'm thinking of trying to write them all at the same time. But let's see if my eyes are bigger than my mouth... hahha. 



> 2. Do you get stressed if it takes too long or do you give it the proper time it needs no matter how long it takes?



Yeah, I'm stressing right now. My editing has taken too long, but I've learned from it, and that's what's most important. If I don't think I've learned anything about getting quicker and better then I'd be really-really stressed.



> 3. In addition, do you know what you're going to do with your novel when you finish? Traditional route, small press, or self-publishing?



I'm working on my query's for a traditional route and small press if that doesn't work out. I'll have to think long and hard for self-publishing. I'd have to be sure the story was good enough. If it's not good enough, it's not good enough. I'd rather save the idea and rewrite it when I'm a better writer.



> 4. Are you writing stand-alone books or a series?



Mostly I'm writing and planning stand-alones, but I leave room for sequels. I do have an idea for a book intended to be a series that I'm planning right now. It's one of the three books I want to write at the same time, but let's see if my ambition out races my ability. Haha.



> 5. Do you find one stage of writing the novel harder than others (for example editing is hardest or finishing a first draft, etc.)



They're each hard in their own way, but I guess editing is where most of the headaches happen because you're constantly being slapped in the face for making mistakes and maybe not writing something as well as it could be written. But then again, there's something comforting about having something written down and all you have to do is fiddle with it instead of having to come up with something on the fly.


----------



## Addison (Jul 24, 2013)

1. For me it seems to vary by the story I'm working on. If you mean finish as in from first word to final draft, so far, for my current WIP, it's taken about three and a half years. A few other stories are coming easier than others. I'm not sure why. But the first draft is always the quickest for me. 

2. I don't stress about it. I get a little nuts if I hit a road block that won't let me pass, but that's it. Is let the story grow as it comes naturally. 

3. For full length novels I'm going with traditional. Shorter stuff, like short stories, I'll either post here just for you guys or try e-publish. 

4. It's fifty-fifty. My nearly-finished-by-revision WIP is the first in a series. The next story on the list is a stand-alone. 

5. I've found revisions to be frustrating. To cut out scenes that aren't relevant to the story, which is painful, and to edit grammar and stuff without chopping up the flow and voice of the story is a challenge.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jul 31, 2013)

1.  I took eight years to write the _Chronicles of the Fists_ trilogy.  Most of the writing was done during our little ones' nap times on the weekends or during the evening after they went to sleep.  In contrast, my subsequent novellas _Mulogo's Treatise on Wizardry_ and _Everygnome's Guide to Paratechnology_ only took about three months each.

2. I let the writing come when and how it will.  A novel gets written one letter at a time no matter how long.

3. All five have been self-published eBooks with a print-on-demand option.  At some point, I would like to be able to afford a good editor to add a bit more polish to my trilogy when I can.  Otherwise, I throw the books out to the ether and hope.

4. My first three novels were a complete series that I released simultaneously.  My novellas have been released individually and are also part of another series giving (im)practical advice for fantasy professions that don't exist entitled _Exceptional Advice for Adventurers Everywhere_.  I am currently working on the third book _Nemesis - A Good Guide for Bad Guys_ (working title).

5. I enjoy the whole writing process from discovering a new world worth exploring, trying to capture its flavor and detail, slowly building the story over time, adding and revising snippets, to sharing the results with friends to see their reactions.  I suppose the hardest thing for me is waiting to see and hear others' reactions after the work is done.  Did we connect?  Do my readers like the concepts?  Was my esoterica presented in a way that they could relate?  Did they think the story was immersive?  Did they laugh?  Did they enjoy what I presented?


----------



## psychotick (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi,

1) It takes all roads for me. Many will never be finished, some will finish in record time. Case in point, I'm currently finishing off a novel "Doorways" (79k at present) which I started on July the 14th. I expect it to go to editing in the next week or two. (You may have noticed that I haven't been posting a lot lately!)

2) I don't get stressed about time. A novel takes as long as it takes and it has more to do with the work than the writer.

3) Kindle, Smashwords and CreateSpace.

4) Almost always stand-alone.

5) Editing without a doubt.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Asterisk (Aug 3, 2013)

Writing a novel, including all the planning and editing, takes me more than two years. I'm still working on my trilogy, because it's hard t decide when it's good enough to be officially done. If you have a dream, you won't give up. It's been hard, and stress usually attacks me during writer's block, but whatever you do, _ don't _ give up. First draft is the hardest for me because you're telling yourself the story, too. I am writing a trilogy and dream about publishing, but honestly haven't planned it out. Filling in plot holes is a tough part too......


----------



## Kevin O. McLaughlin (Aug 4, 2013)

Phil the Drill said:


> 1. In your case, how long did it take/is it taking to finish your novel(s)?


I write new words at about 1200-1500 words per hour. So how long depends on the novel. The last fantasy novel I published was about 45,000 words long. Half of it was written in one day, about 16 hours at the keyboard. The other half was written in bits and pieces over the two weeks prior.

I am 14k words into my current novel. It will be finished before the end of August.



> 2. Do you get stressed if it takes too long or do you give it the proper time it needs no matter how long it takes?


No, I don't stress over it. If a project is stalled, then I stop and do something else. I have a couple of projects in various stages, so I can move between them if needed.



> 3. In addition, do you know what you're going to do with your novel when you finish? Traditional route, small press, or self-publishing?


Indie publishing, for now. I've done the traditional route, but I am disinclined to do so right now. Might again at a later date, if the publishing industry changes some more, but for now indie is significantly better for me.



> 4. Are you writing stand-alone books or a series?


Both. I am writing book two in an urban fantasy series right now, and just wrapped up a SF story. Also have about 10k words of a standalone fantasy novel I've put on the back burner for a while, and a standalone historical novel that needs editing.



> 5. Do you find one stage of writing the novel harder than others (for example editing is hardest or finishing a first draft, etc.)


Editing, for me. I like to be done with the story when I am done telling it. I don't revise solo; I send the work to an editor, and revise based on that feedback. I shoot for as close to Heinlein's Rules as it's possible to go. But it's still less fun than the writing part!


----------



## Ophiucha (Aug 4, 2013)

1. I'd say this varies wildly from manuscript to manuscript. It took me about eight months to draft, rewrite, and edit my novella from last summer, and about five years for a short novel I was writing throughout some of high school, my two years at university, and a few months after that. I've been working on my current project for a couple of months, but I'm still just in the planning/loose drafting stages. If the timing is right, I might write the first draft for NaNoWriMo just to get some words on the page.

2. Not really, no.

3. I'd like to traditionally publish, but I'm not against self-publishing if it doesn't work out.

4. Almost always stand-alone. I've got a couple of duologies, but those both fell to the sidelines in favour of stand-alone projects. 

5. While not necessarily a 'stage', I'd say the step between first and second draft is probably the worst because I have to reread my first draft and I just get anxiety over it, even though on a conscious level I recognize most of the problems are just the sorts of things you fix in post (awkwardly worded sentences, stiff dialogue, that sort of thing). It's basically a matter of superego versus id, stopping myself from abandoning the project entirely because my instincts are telling me it's bad because my instincts are self-loathing and irrational. If I can get past that, I'm pretty solid. I'd argue I'm better at editing novels than I am at writing them.  First drafts can be hard to get started, but once I get to about the 10k mark, I rarely abandon a draft, so a few word wars with friends or a good solid day-long writing session gets me past it.


----------



## Motley (Aug 5, 2013)

> 1. In your case, how long did it take/is it taking to finish your novel(s)?



My first novel still isn't done, though I plan to finish it at some point. So, about 12 years? I have also written a quality novel in 50 days: 30 days of NaNo and some extra for editing.



> 2. Do you get stressed if it takes too long or do you give it the proper time it needs no matter how long it takes?



I only get stressed if I'm procrastinating too much.



> 3. In addition, do you know what you're going to do with your novel when you finish? Traditional route, small press, or self-publishing?



All of the above. I have many different projects and novels going that I have different plans for.


> 4. Are you writing stand-alone books or a series?



Most of my projects are series. I have 2 stand-alone books in the works right now though.



> 5. Do you find one stage of writing the novel harder than others (for example editing is hardest or finishing a first draft, etc.)



I find letting go at the end the hardest part. First draft is fun, editing can be frustrating but rewarding, but letting go and calling it 'done' at the end is near impossible for me.


----------



## Harmonytoo (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm working on my first book so I have no idea how I will answer all of these questions when I get to these various stages.  I have been working on this book for about a week now, but its from an idea I had about four years ago.  I do want to say that I am learning so much from you all here and I'm so grateful to have found this forum.


----------



## Ireth (Aug 6, 2013)

Haven't really _finished_ a novel yet, but as far as first drafts go: _Low Road_ took something in the region of five/six years (with about nine months' worth of hiatus spread through there), while _Winter's Queen_ took about eight months.


----------



## A.F.Grappin (Aug 10, 2013)

Honestly, I've discovered that for me, the writing has turned into the easy part. But I am a serious outliner, and that process is the one that gives me the most trouble. I'm working on my outlining process almost continually, and it has recently made a huge leap in not taking me so long. It used to be that my outlines were huge and could easily be considered a sort of first draft. They were that detailed, time consuming, and inclusive. I'm getting past that now.

My first novella, Empeddigo, I actually WROTE in 9 days. It's everything else that takes time for me.


----------



## LucasHunt (Aug 11, 2013)

1. It can take me anywhere from 6 months for an 85,000 word novel to 4 weeks for a 120,000 one. It depends on how much time I have to write, how much world building/plot-weaving/character development I have to focus on and my overall state of mind when approaching the project tin question.

2. Storytelling and writing is perhaps the least stressful thing I have in my life. However, when I'm _not_ putting the proper time and effort into it, then yes, I do get stressed. This is something I want to make a career out of and I don't feel delusional (as one poster suggested of such desires), so when I don't put the proper time required to hone my craft I feel a bit empty at the end of the day/week/month. 

3. Always traditional route.

4. I write the first book in a series and then move on. If an agent likes it, then good. If not, I keep plugging away. 

5. The hardest part is re-reading portions you previously loved and discovering that they're just atrocious. For me, storytelling has always been the allure of writing, I'm not in love with syntax, grammar, punctuation or mechanics, I just like the product they lead to.


----------

